# Chinese Alligator help please.



## DanielF (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi guys,

I need some advice.
I have wanted to work with this species for what seems like a lifetime & as i now have the room i plan to go ahead a go for a DWA :2thumb:. But i have a few questions that need to be answered. I was getting all my captive care information from Luke Yeomans but unfortunately he passed away a while back RIP. An now im at what you would call a stand still as it seems nobody wishes to share the captive information on these species to people who arent already keeping them. Now without writing a book & boring you here are the questions. I was advised by Luke not to put a hatchling straight into the 8x4x3 enclosure as it would stress the little one out alot! 'which i thought would be his answer but hey im a noobie' so my first question is & i know every area is different but can anyone give me a ruff idea on the size enclosure they first put there hatchling Gators or Crocs into? 
Which filter system is the all round best? & Luke told me that he never heated his pond/pool he just hung over the top of the water heat lamps. Now does everyone do this? if not which water temps should i be going for? as i know they like it cool but i wouldnt of thought they would of liked it lamp top cool.

Any help would be great.
Thanks


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

drop Teg a pm he might well be able to help you


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi, I have 2 radiators , one each side of the pond , and aquarium heaters in the pond too.

This is my enclosure on this thread .....

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/dwa-species/799280-soooooo-im-getting-another-croc.html

Hope it helps a little ...


----------



## DanielF (Oct 31, 2010)

eco_tonto said:


> drop Teg a pm he might well be able to help you


Tim 'TEG' dropped me a PM an gave me aload of info, thanks for the heads up though : victory:


----------



## DanielF (Oct 31, 2010)

fangsy said:


> Hi, I have 2 radiators , one each side of the pond , and aquarium heaters in the pond too.
> 
> This is my enclosure on this thread .....
> 
> ...


It seems that with the info i just got i wont be needing any aquarium heaters, which in all is a bonus as it saves on the electric bill. What filter are you useing bud? and congrats on getting back on your feet, we all know how much you loved that lil croc.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

One of these mate:

Hozelock 1383 Bioforce 3000 UVC Filter

And ta


----------

